# Our First modular Project



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

a friend of mine and me, built our first modular project a few years ago. 

The Quality of the pictures is low, because of an old digital camera with 1 Mega Pixels only.










Our fictional countryside town named Emporia, which is anywhere inside the USA.










A busy Town Scenery.










I Hope you like it...

Ya Ingo


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks real good, Atlanta. Very nice work.


----------

